# 2 NYC Auxiliary Police Officers Shot & Killed



## HousingCop

*RIP. I don't know how they do it, no gun, no vest. Just interested citizens trying to make a difference by VOLUNTEERING their time and effort. Gunman didn't see the difference between a sworn member and an Auxiliary. Sometimes, neither should we. HC*

2 NYPD APO's Shot & Killed

2 cops slain in Village 
BY ALISON GENDAR, RICH SCHAPIRO, KERRY BURKE and LEO STANDORA
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITERS

Wednesday, March 14th 2007, 11:46 PM

A gunman executed a bartender and shot dead two unarmed auxiliary cops last night in the heart of Greenwich Village before he was killed in a gunfight with plainclothes officers, police sources said.

The bloodbath began about 8:15 p.m. when the gunman walked into De Marco's Pizzeria and Restaurant on W. Houston St. near MacDougal St. Wearing a fake beard and a gray sweat suit, the gunman walked up to the bartender and fired at least a half dozen shots, hitting the bartender five times, witnesses said.

"He just came in and opened fire," said a 26-year-old waiter from another restaurant. "People here are saying it was some kind of vengeance thing."

Without a word, the gunman then ripped off the fake beard and ran out of the restaurant onto MacDougal St. and over to Bleecker St., which was crowded with tourists and pedestrians near New York University.

"That's when all the O.K. Corral stuff happened," the waiter said.

Police said the gunman ambushed two auxiliary cops - who were in full uniform, but not armed. He cut them both down with a barrage of fire, apparently thinking they were NYPD officers, police sources said.

As the gunman began to run again, six plainclothes cops intercepted him between Sullivan and MacDougal Sts. and told him to drop his 9-mm. handgun, police said.

The gunman refused and opened fire, trading shots with the cops as people ran screaming into restaurants, shops and doorways for cover.

When it was over the gunman was lying dead in the street.


----------



## SouthSideCobras

*Two NYPD Auxiliary Officers Killed*

*Auxiliary Cops Among 4 Dead In Village Melee*

*Wild Shootout Shakes Sullivan Street; Gunman Killed*








Ti-Hua Chang
Reporting

_(CBS)_ _NEW YORK_ CBS 2 has learned all four people, including two auxiliary police officers, involved in Wednesday night's wild shootout on Sullivan Street in Greenwich Village have died.

Sources said both auxiliary officers -- civilian volunteers who wear uniforms, are unarmed and help patrol streets -- were taken to St. Vincent's Hospital, but later died.

The shooter first gunned down a pizza parlor worker and was later killed by plainclothes officers responding to the incident.

Mayor Michael Bloomberg and NYPD Commissioner Ray Kelly spoke at a press conference at St. Vincent's later Thursday morning.

"Tonight was a horrible night for the New York Police Department and for our city," Bloomberg said.

Bloomberg said the altercation started when the armed man entered a local pizza parlor and asked for a menu. The gunman then shot the worker 15 times in the back. He then exited the eatery and immediately came upon the two auxiliary officers, shooting both, including one cop in the head.

The motive for the shooting of the pizza parlor worker is not known at this time, but sources said the unidentified armed man was carrying two weapons, a 9-millimeter handgun and a .380. A bag of ammunition was also found near the scene of the officer shooting, suggesting a possible hit. Sources said the shooter also had a fake beard glued to his face.

Police are currently trying to identify the shooter.

Restaurant worker Nikola Simic said he saw police officers swarm toward the middle of Sullivan Street.

"Then we heard a shooting that was like a good five minutes," Simic said.

Josh Drimmer was inside a bar at the time of the shooting.

"Hearing that many shots in a row," he said, "it was war. It felt like that for a hot second."

Witness Darren McNamara, a tourist from London, said he heard two bursts and thought it was someone shattering the front window of a shop, but it turned out to be gunfire.

Witnesses had reported that people ran into the Lion's Den bar in Greenwich Village. But a representative for the Lion's Den, Howie Schnee, said the shooting unfolded only outside the bar. Jeff Garibaldi, who was working at the door of the Lion's Den, said no one involved in the shooting had entered the club.

The street where the shooting occurred is located near New York University's downtown Manhattan buildings on a block populated with bars and restaurants.

Police cordoned off several blocks nearby as patrons poured out of the establishment after the altercation. They escorted area residents to their homes.

Wednesday's violence follows two separate incidents on Tuesday night involving police officers. They were being treated at local hospitals Wednesday and were expected to make full recoveries, Mayor Bloomberg said.

Angel Cruz, 30, a transit officer who suffered a pierced skull and a slashed face while serving a summons on a man on a subway platform, underwent surgery following the Tuesday night incident in Brooklyn. He was in critical but stable condition.

"He's in the ICU, and our prayers are with him," the mayor said while attending an unrelated event Wednesday morning. "Hopefully, he will come out of this fine, but nobody should think that he's out of the woods yet."

Cruz shot the suspect in the left elbow during the struggle, police said.

Also Tuesday night, a police officer was shot in the abdomen and ankle during a gunfight in a Harlem restaurant in which a 25-year-old man was shot dead.

Officer Robert Tejada, 35, was "going to be fine," the mayor said. "He's going to have a bullet in his ankle that he'll carry around for the rest of his life, but thank God it was nothing worse."


----------



## fscpd907

*Police said the gunman ambushed two auxiliary cops - who were in full uniform with a marked police cruiser, but not armed. He cut them both **down with a barrage of fire, apparently thinking they were NYPD *
*officers, police sources said.*

Does this quote sound familiar to unarmed college Officers? Just another freighting example of how dangerous this job can be without all the proper tools to do the job.

My prayers go out to the family and friends of these two brave Officers.


----------



## Lost

The fact that any city or town would use unarmed police in uniform is terrifying. I was always taught that when you are able to be id'ed as law enforcement, you darn well better be armed. We should try to change these policies allowing unarmed officers to exist as a legacy to these two aux cops.


----------



## TC66

"The gunman fled down the street where he encountered unarmed volunteer police officers Eugene Marshalik, 19, and Nicholas Pekearo, 28. *The officers were responding to a call for help at the pizzeria"*

1st responders to a shooting scene? unarmed... what kind of regulations does NYPD have for their Auxiliary unit i wonder.


----------



## lofu

I get why people are questioning the policies and such but this is the very next day after two heroes were gunned down. For now I'll just pay my respects and leave the second guessing for later. RIP Brothers (armed or not).


----------



## wordstew

Let's fill up the posts on this thread with only responses honoring them in the highest respect. These brothers gave thier lives. 

Rest in Peace


----------



## militia_man

NYPD needs to provide their auxiliary officers with the tools and training to get the job done, or not have them do it at all.

Rest in Peace


----------



## RCPD33

My thoughts and prayers go out to these two guys and their families. 
RIP brother Auxies!


----------



## kwflatbed

03/15/2007
*2 auxiliary officers fatally shot in New York*

*Officer Down: Eugene Marshalik *- [New York, New York]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 28
*Additional Info:* Auxiliary Officer Eugene Marshalik had served with the New York City Police Department - Auxiliary Police Section for thirteen months.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Marshalik was shot and killed while following a suspect who had just murdered a pizza shop employee. *Date of Incident:* March 14, 2007

03/15/2007
*Officer Down: Nicholas Pekearo *- [New York, New York]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 28
*Additional Info:* Auxiliary Officer Nicholas Pekearo had served with the New York City Police Department - Auxiliary Police Section for four years.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Pekearo was shot and killed while following a suspect who had just murdered a pizza shop employee. *Date of Incident:* March 14, 2007

*2 auxiliary officers fatally shot in New York*
By COLLEEN LONG, Associated Press Writer
NEW YORK - A gunman shot and killed a pizza parlor employee and two unarmed volunteer police officers who pursued him, then was shot to death by other police officers in a series of shootings in a crowded Manhattan neighborhood Wednesday, the mayor said.
The bedlam began around 9 p.m., when the gunman went into the pizzeria, asked for a menu and then shot an employee 15 times in the back, Mayor Michael Bloomberg said.
The two auxiliary officers _ civilian volunteers who wear uniforms, are unarmed and help patrol streets _ followed the killer briefly before he turned his gun on them, the mayor said.
"Tonight was a horrible night for the New York Police Department and for our city," he said.
The gunman, who was wearing a fake beard and was carrying a bag full of ammunition, had to cross a street to shoot the auxiliary officers, Bloomberg said. He was killed by regular police officers who rushed to the scene.
The shootouts took place outside a strip of busy restaurants and bars near New York University in a crowded section of Manhattan's Greenwich Village.
Restaurant worker Nikola Simic said he saw police officers swarm toward the middle of the street.
"Then we heard a shooting that was like a good five minutes," Simic said.
Josh Drimmer was inside a bar at the time of the shooting.
"Hearing that many shots in a row," he said, "it was war. It felt like that for a hot second."
Witness Darren McNamara, a tourist from London, said he heard two bursts and thought it was someone shattering the front window of a shop, but it turned out to be gunfire.
Police cordoned off several blocks and escorted area residents to their homes.


----------



## coldsteel

Rest in Peace. Brothers


----------



## Andy0921

Rip


----------



## Danman

this pisses me off.. somthing has to be done


----------



## Lost

I mean no disrespect to these fallen brothers, but what higher honor can one have in falling than to assure that no one else must share their fate? My prayers go out to their families, and may these Brothers rest in peace.


----------



## AUXCAPT

NYPD has released the info for the viewings & services :

APO Nicholas Pekearo
Redden's Funeral Home
325 West 14 Street
New York , NY 10014
Tel# 212 242-1456

Viewing: Friday, March 16,2007
1700-2100 hours

Service: Saturday, March 17, 2007
0930 hours

Flowers may be sent to the Funeral Home.

APO Eugene Marshalik
I.J. Morris Funeral Home
1895 Flatbush Avenue
Brooklyn, NY
Tel# 718 377-8610

Viewing: Saturday, March 17, 2007
2000-2200 hours

Sunday, March 18, 2007
0830-0930 hours

Service: Sunday, March 18, 2007
0930 hours

Please check with your department if they will be going as a group.
Some regions will be traveling as a group. Contact your regional rep.
NYSAAP has committed to all resources available to the NYPD APBA help with this
difficult situation.

Our hearts go out to the families of the slain officers.

APBA 2007 Interfaith Memorial Service.
The 19th Annual Interfaith Memorial Service tentative date is Sunday, April
29, 2007
at St. Patrick's Cathedral, located at 50th Street and 5th Avenue in Manhattan.

Visit their website at http://www.nycapba.org/

Please contact John Hyland, President of the APBA at [email protected] if you
plan on attending.

Fraternally,

Glenn J. Kearney
President,
New York State Association of Auxiliary Police
http://www.auxiliary-police.org


----------



## robinlow

Already on ODMP?

RIP...


----------



## pahapoika

met some of those NYPD Auxiliary Officers at last years suicide run.

NYDP uniforms , but with a sheriff's star instead of the shield.

great guys , very professional. did a nice job of directing traffic and securing parking for all the motorcycles in little italy / chinatown.

some very brave individuals for policing NYC without a sidearm.

my condolences to their families


----------



## Guest

Auxiliarys is smaller city and towns carry, you would think at city that size would allow them to. Prayers go out to these two guys and their families.

Rest in Peace


----------



## EXTRACOP

Rest in peace brothers.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

RIP

Proof positive that it doesn't matter what it says on the patch.


----------



## Portable81

Rip


----------



## frapmpd24

RIP brother officers. Prayers and thoughts go out to the officer's families, friends, and NYPD for their loss.


----------



## Nachtwächter

R.i.p.


----------



## OutOfManyOne

Walking around in a NYC police uniform in NYC without a gun. CRAZY.
R.I.P.


----------



## hammer

RIP to the two Auxiliaries and also to the civilian who was also murdered. If _anything good_ can come out of this incident, maybe NY and other high crime areas will look consider better training for their Auxiliaries. Add to that, maybe vests and firearms training. In 2007 it's a shame that these well-meaning volunteers are walking every night into harm's way. The two Auxiliaries acted properly, but were outmatched by Garvin. And I believe one was wearing his own vest. But if they'd been armed, there's a good chance they'd be alive today. The response by regular NYPD was quick but those couple of seconds made all the difference as we've seen. By the way, one of the cops involved in taking down Garvin was the brother of PO James Leahy, 6th Precinct, who was killed in the 9/11 attack.


----------



## MVS

I tip my hat for the Fallen Aux Officers. But shame on NYPD for not arming them! Damn man! It's New York City for christ sakes. I wouldn't visit without a gun...


----------



## rascal

As a former auxiliary officer I know that the bad guys do not look at our patches or what shades of blue we wear. We are all brother officers and we need to repsect each other as human beings - not whether we are full-time, part time, reserves or auxiliaries. My prayers go out to these brave brother officers and their families. Rest in Peace.


----------



## dcorn18

Very much agreed. Thoughts and prayers with the NYPD and families of these fallen officers, R.I.P.


----------



## robinlow

Found this video on youtube.


----------



## evidence

How long was that yuppie civilian with the stupid dog and the sweater tied around his waist planning to wait before helping the shot up cop. Well, actually, he was a whole 5 feet away and the shooter was long gone, so i can understand.


----------



## kwflatbed

This thread is to pay your respects for the officers.
for discussion please post your comments here:
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26563


----------

